# Anhc 2010 Who's Going



## mikem108 (5/3/10)

I see the ANHC is back on again with different guests.

Who from NSW is contemplating the trip?


----------



## WSC (5/3/10)

I had a look at the speakers...seems if you want to get ahead in the world of brewing you NEED a beard.

I am thinking of going and just as well it is in October as I will need that long to grow my beard!!!


----------



## winkle (5/3/10)

WSC said:


> I had a look at the speakers...seems if you want to get ahead in the world of brewing you NEED a beard.
> 
> I am thinking of going and just as well it is in October as I will need that long to grow my beard!!!



I missed the last one, can't miss this year. 
Beard huh, it'll be a Movember with an anorak attitude.


----------



## Stuster (5/3/10)

Really hoping I can make it this year. Will have to work out if it's possible with work.


----------



## Barry (5/3/10)

Korev and I are planning a road trip down there, stopping off at a few craft breweries on the way. A pleasant, tea total safe driver is welcome to join us.


----------



## barls (5/3/10)

should be on long service leave by then so long as i can convince the swmbo im good


----------



## Spoonta (5/3/10)

I thik a few of the WCB crew are going


----------



## BrenosBrews (5/3/10)

I'm from Melbourne so I'll be taking a 5 day weekend I'll try not to drink as much this time so I actually get to the start of the presentations.


----------



## The Scientist (5/3/10)

Wouldn't miss it for the world. Last one was awesome :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (5/3/10)

I think the OP asked who from NSW was going to this years ANHC Winkle? But if (Real) Queenslanders are allowed to respond I can honestly say "Not me". I am fundless once again but always willing to accept a free ticket, free air travel to the event & free lodging whilst there & am holding up an upturned hat for big dollar donations right now not that I expect much. :lol: 

T


----------



## fcmcg (5/3/10)

I'll be going this year too. From what i heard , club night ( on the Friday night ) was awsome.... well i'm now at a club...and it almost a requiment to go to everything ! And enjoy club night !


----------



## beer slayer (5/3/10)

I should being going down. It was such a great event last year! Its to good to miss


----------



## white.grant (5/3/10)

I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Josh (5/3/10)

I've sounded out the WSBers.

How would a club go about pouring at Club Night? Road trip down with a few kegs could be fun.


----------



## wabster (5/3/10)

I'll be there again, last one was great and there is no reason to believe this will be anything but better.

I wasn't able to make Club Night last time, this time there will be no stopping me 

Is there a brewery tour proposed this year?

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## dpadden (5/3/10)

Josh said:


> I've sounded out the WSBers.
> 
> How would a club go about pouring at Club Night? Road trip down with a few kegs could be fun.




I'm there. Road trip with a few strategic stops on the way down.....can't go wrong


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/3/10)

Hmmm.... will need to discuss this with SWMBO


----------



## paulwolf350 (5/3/10)

I am a lapsed NSWer, now living in Qld but i will definitely be attending this year, already booked

Paul


----------



## mercle (5/3/10)

WSC said:


> I had a look at the speakers...seems if you want to get ahead in the world of brewing you NEED a beard.
> 
> I am thinking of going and just as well it is in October as I will need that long to grow my beard!!!



Well I should be set! Haven't shaved in a few months now!!!

If only SWMBO would agree! Hrmmmm, might have to be a work function that night!!!


----------



## Andyd (5/3/10)

Josh said:


> I've sounded out the WSBers.
> 
> How would a club go about pouring at Club Night? Road trip down with a few kegs could be fun.



Josh,

Just let us know you'll be here, and we'll make sure there's a space somewhere for you!

That goes for any other clubs interested in pouring on the night...

Andy


----------



## barls (6/3/10)

im not sure if the isb boys will be in for it but ill ask


----------



## rowanb (6/3/10)

Reckon I may do, and would hope to fit in a visit to the Goat brewery.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

You are not having a ANHC without me there! I probably have to drive (4 hours to Sydney airport and close to 3 hours to Canberra) and anyone wanting to drive down is welcome to come via Tuross Head and collect me! We can then go via Beechworth and the Yarra Valley breweries en route to Melbourne.

Suggestion to those going - plan what type of accomodation you want early. Anyone wanting el cheapo rooms and don't mind sharing look at the Youth Hostel option. There is one close to venue where you can put 4 people in a large eight bed (double bunks) room for a fraction of the cost of a hotel room. Own toilet / shower in room. You spend little time in the room anyway!


----------



## Snow (10/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You are not having a ANHC without me there! I probably have to drive (4 hours to Sydney airport and close to 3 hours to Canberra) and anyone wanting to drive down is welcome to come via Tuross Head and collect me! We can then go via Beechworth and the Yarra Valley breweries en route to Melbourne.
> 
> Suggestion to those going - plan what type of accomodation you want early. Anyone wanting el cheapo rooms and don't mind sharing look at the Youth Hostel option. There is one close to venue where you can put 4 people in a large eight bed (double bunks) room for a fraction of the cost of a hotel room. Own toilet / shower in room. You spend little time in the room anyway!


I like the youth hostel option, Godzilla. Might have to look into that option for the BABBs contingent....

- Snow


----------



## bconnery (10/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You are not having a ANHC without me there! I probably have to drive (4 hours to Sydney airport and close to 3 hours to Canberra) and anyone wanting to drive down is welcome to come via Tuross Head and collect me! We can then go via Beechworth and the Yarra Valley breweries en route to Melbourne.
> 
> Suggestion to those going - plan what type of accomodation you want early. Anyone wanting el cheapo rooms and don't mind sharing look at the Youth Hostel option. There is one close to venue where you can put 4 people in a large eight bed (double bunks) room for a fraction of the cost of a hotel room. Own toilet / shower in room. You spend little time in the room anyway!



Sharing a room with 8 brewers fed on a diet of beer for three straight days, and one toilet?
Man, I thought the room I shared with one other got a little smelly...

I'd want to know in advance if the toilet definitely had an extractor fan


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

bconnery said:


> Sharing a room with 8 brewers fed on a diet of beer for three straight days, and one toilet?
> Man, I thought the room I shared with one other got a little smelly...
> 
> I'd want to know in advance if the toilet definitely had an extractor fan




That's why I said 4 in a room - sleep on one bed and throw your gear on the other. Last year that worked out fine (or as fine as four drunks in a room can be). For about $30 a night its way cheaper than any hotel (you don't pay for the tv or kitchen area you don't have). And last year I spent bugger all time in the room anyway. It aint perfect, just cheap!

Property Details 
196 A'Beckett Street
Melbourne 3000 VIC
(100m from Queen Victoria Market Btwn Queen & William Streets)


Nomads Melbourne offers the best budget accommodation in Melbournes with cheap backpackers beds and value for money hotel style private rooms.

It's flash, it's fun and it's got it all... that's backpacking at Nomads Melbourne. A fresh, new venue in the Melbourne backpacking scene, Nomads Melbourne opened its doors in August 2005 and has set a new standard for backpacking and budget accommodation.

This purpose built property was designed for comfort and style. Taking a different approach with sleek common areas and private and communal bathrooms, Nomads Melbourne redefines backpacker accommodation. 

The hostel is located in the centre of Melbourne, backing onto the Queen Victoria Markets, Australia's largest outdoor market. The central city location, gives guests easy access to the sights & attractions of Melbourne. The FREE tourist services, the City Circle Tram & the Tourist Shuttle Bus, stop only a couple of minutes walk away, introducing travellers to the heart of the city.

With facilities such as a state of the art cinema lounge, wireless internet, kitchen, BBQ, two laundries, girls only Princess wing and sun deck Nomads Melbourne offers the backpacker/traveller everything they need from their Melbourne Accommodation.

Industry Bar & Lounge is a stylish & funky place to hang out, a crazy place to party and offers all guests a FREE nightly drink With comfortable leather lounges, video juke box, fox sport showing premier league football, pool table, wireless internet, and rear sun deck there is always good times to be had.

Nomads Melbourne is a secure, comfortable and funky hostel to start your Melbourne Adventure.

Nomads Melbourne is for Backpackers and Travellers on a budget that like to travel in style.
24 hour front desk 
Bar / Lounge 
BBQ facilities 
Cinema lounge 
guest laundry and all rooms non-smoking. 
Lift/Elevator 
Non-smoking floors 
Restaurant/s 
Tour desk 

King Double/Twin Ens

King double/ Twin room includes TV and an ensuite bathroom with fluffy towels. 
Rates are for 2 people. The room caters for a maximum of 2 adults, and a maximum of 1 child but cannot exceed 2 guests in total. 

Available bedding configurations: 


1 King Bed or 

2 Single Beds 

Cancellation Policy:Minimum 48 Hours (1st night) (details... ) 
Cancellations or changes to bookings for this room must be made at least 48 hours prior to the check in date and time or you will be charged the full amount of the first changed or cancelled night. Fans 
In-room heater 
Opening windows 
Satellite / Cable 
Shower 

Family Ensuite

Rates are for 2 people. Maximum occupancy is 4. Extra guests are $15 per person per night. Bedding configuration is 1 double bed and 2 bunk beds. Room includes an ensuite bathroom. 
Rates are for 2 people. Extra adults $15.00. Extra children $15.00. The room caters for a maximum of 4 adults, and a maximum of 3 children but cannot exceed 4 guests in total. 

The following bedding is provided: 


1 double 

Cancellation Policy:Minimum 48 Hours (1st night) (details... ) 
Cancellations or changes to bookings for this room must be made at least 48 hours prior to the check in date and time or you will be charged the full amount of the first changed or cancelled night. Fans 
In-room heater 
Opening windows 
Shower 

4 Share Dormitory

4 Share Dorm - own lockers, heating, opening windows and linen supplied 
Rates are for 1 person. Extra adults $30.00. The room caters for a maximum of 4 adults. 

Available bedding configurations: 


1 single or 

2 singles or 

3 singles or 

4 singles 

Cancellation Policy:Minimum 48 Hours (1st night) (details... ) 
Cancellations or changes to bookings for this room must be made at least 48 hours prior to the check in date and time or you will be charged the full amount of the first changed or cancelled night. Fans 
In-room heater 
Non-smoking only 
Opening windows 
Shared bathroom 

6-8 Share Dormitory

6-8 Share Dorm - own lockers, heating, opening windows and linen supplied 
Rates are for 1 person. Extra adults $28.00. The room caters for a maximum of 8 adults. 

Available bedding configurations: 


1 single or 

2 singles or 

3 singles or 

4 singles 
]


----------



## Ross (10/3/10)

Had such a ball last year Im planning on closing the shop for a few days & flying the whole crew down for a well earned break  

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Ross said:


> Had such a ball last year Im planning on closing the shop for a few days & flying the whole crew down for a well earned break
> 
> Cheers Ross



I can look after the shop for you while you are away Ross. h34r:  :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/10)

I'll run the store, Chappo can put on the dust mask and do the milling.


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I can look after the shop for you while you are away Ross. h34r:  :lol:
> 
> Chap Chap






BribieG said:


> I'll run the store, Chappo can put on the dust mask and do the milling.


What's the story here fella's, seriously worth the trip to mexico... good times to be had, you should really look into it, talk to the boys that came down last year...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Maple said:


> What's the story here fella's, seriously worth the trip to mexico... good times to be had, you should really look into it, talk to the boys that came down last year...




To be honest Maple I want to head down with PaulWolf350. I reckon it'll be a total blast! Like the idea of some club beers for pouring.

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/10)

Yeah, I'd love to come, but I am a carer and only get a certain amount of respite every year, which:







I am going to use when I win the BABBs comp and go to California for a fortnight


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/10)

Or alternatively, based on Ross's research, when a bunch of us go bulk rates, assuming plane fares and the aus $ hold.


----------



## Katherine (10/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Yeah, I'd love to come, but I am a carer and only get a certain amount of respite every year, which:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Or alternatively, based on Ross's research, when a bunch of us go bulk rates, assuming plane fares and the aus $ hold.


OK, but if the dollar falls, fares remain or rise and you only get 2nd, I'll see ya there!


----------



## bulp (11/3/10)

I'll be going, from all reports last time it was fantastic just gotta talk Jayandcath and Lilo into donning some thermal underwear and making it cross the border ( forget the strawberries and cream this time Jay  ), Hey Screwy you gonna make the trip mate ?


----------



## schooey (11/3/10)

I believe Uncle Seth and I have a road trip booked in, but it will depend on my employment situation at the time. I don't imagine rocking up for a job interview on the Monday mornin' after ANHC will be such a great idea...


----------



## jayandcath (12/4/10)

Mate, Melbourne is a beautiful place. And St Kilda is definately a diamond...........................so I'm told.

Might have to look into this there schwaraie.

Jay



bulp said:


> I'll be going, from all reports last time it was fantastic just gotta talk Jayandcath and Lilo into donning some thermal underwear and making it cross the border ( forget the strawberries and cream this time Jay  ), Hey Screwy you gonna make the trip mate ?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/4/10)

My flights are booked, accommodation is booked and a number of rings from S.A will be there. At last count there are seven of us heading over. Look out taphouse!

BYB


----------



## Screwtop (13/4/10)

bulp said:


> I'll be going, from all reports last time it was fantastic just gotta talk Jayandcath and Lilo into donning some thermal underwear and making it cross the border ( forget the strawberries and cream this time Jay  ), Hey Screwy you gonna make the trip mate ?




Not possible this year Brett, another year.

I raved on so much about the last one that Jay got the shits and doesn't like me anymore.


Screwy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

It was loosely discussed at a recent gathering of brewers in the 'Gong that a road trip from Sydney to Melbourne to attend ANHC be considered. Leaving the weekend before, with possible stops at Canberra, Rutherglen, Beechworth/Bright, Yarra Valley .. to get to Melbourne in time for the judging (Thursday) or a session at Melbourne for us non judges. Nothing plannned, confirmed or even likely to happen, just kicking tyres to see who might be interested / available to go. Anyone with any interest in this journey of enlightenment?


----------



## Josh (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> It was loosely discussed at a recent gathering of brewers in the 'Gong that a road trip from Sydney to Melbourne to attend ANHC be considered. Leaving the weekend before, with possible stops at Canberra, Rutherglen, Beechworth/Bright, Yarra Valley .. to get to Melbourne in time for the judging (Thursday) or a session at Melbourne for us non judges. Nothing plannned, confirmed or even likely to happen, just kicking tyres to see who might be interested / available to go. Anyone with any interest in this journey of enlightenment?



I'll be road tripping it down there. Not sure whether the whole week trip beforehand will happen for me. But it certainly sounds tempting.

Staying on for the RL test, Cup Day, ODI vs Sri Lanka and Ladies Day as well.


----------



## browndog (13/4/10)

Ipswich AHB members, Bonj, The Scientist and myself will be jetting down, really looking forward to this.

-Browndog


----------



## NickB (13/4/10)

I'm very tempted. Will depend on work and funds, but will be booking soon if I can get things organised.

Cheers


----------



## crozdog (13/4/10)

barls said:


> im not sure if the isb boys will be in for it but ill ask




An ISB contingent / bar sounds good to me - especially as I've been given the green light to attend!  :super: 

Now, what to brew.....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

crozdog said:


> An ISB contingent / bar sounds good to me - especially as I've been given the green light to attend!  :super:
> 
> Now, what to brew.....




We'll keep you in the travel plan loop Phil. The road trip is another way of getting kegs to Melbourne. Now we need some Hills Brewers, West Sydney boys and the Northern Beaches blokes to come along too! ESB has already committed and of course the IBUs will be there again. Newcastlers?????? MALEs?????


----------



## dpadden (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> We'll keep you in the travel plan loop Phil. The road trip is another way of getting kegs to Melbourne. Now we need some Hills Brewers, West Sydney boys and the Northern Beaches blokes to come along too! ESB has already committed and of course the IBUs will be there again. Newcastlers?????? MALEs?????




There will definately be a bunch of WSBers coming down to Melbourne (3 or 4 of us at this stage). We'll also be bringing down a bunch of kegs and gear for club night so some sort of road trip will certainly be in order.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

Paddo said:


> There will definately be a bunch of WSBers coming down to Melbourne (3 or 4 of us at this stage). We'll also be bringing down a bunch of kegs and gear for club night so some sort of road trip will certainly be in order.




Good stuff Paddo. One way or another it sounds like we will need to get a load of kegs, gas bottles and a beer engine or two south, so keep options open. Also, SIGNS .. make one up if you haven't got one to advertise your club.


----------



## Snow (13/4/10)

browndog said:


> Ipswich AHB members, Bonj, The Scientist and myself will be jetting down, really looking forward to this.
> 
> -Browndog


I'll be going down. Maybe we should look at coordinating flights/ accommodation etc...

Cheers - Snow


----------



## barls (13/4/10)

crozdog said:


> An ISB contingent / bar sounds good to me - especially as I've been given the green light to attend!  :super:
> 
> Now, what to brew.....


in thinking a small keg of dark braggot. To take with me. Other than that how about something different


----------



## crozdog (13/4/10)

barls said:


> in thinking a small keg of dark braggot. To take with me. Other than that how about something different



bipa?


----------



## scoundrel (13/4/10)

im actually talking dad into going down, see some family while we're down there and punish our livers while we're at it.


----------



## clarkey7 (5/5/10)

Snow said:


> I'll be going down. Maybe we should look at coordinating flights/ accommodation etc...
> 
> Cheers - Snow


I'm looking at flights now....

No idea what time things kick off down there on Thursday Arvo?

Last time the Brewery tour started at 2pm from memory and us Qlders have to contend with losing an hour on the way down at that time of the year. I don't want to miss out on anything.......

Andy??? Any ideas?

I guess I could go down early and test out a few pubs???

PB


----------



## jayse (6/5/10)

.....I'll be the one with a beer in my hand.


----------



## Andyd (6/5/10)

The Thursday arvo will kick off from about 4pm for many who are not judging this time around... 

We will have the preliminary program out this weekend, so that will give you a feel for the structure.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (6/5/10)

Andyd said:


> The Thursday arvo will kick off from about 4pm for many who are not judging this time around...
> We will have the preliminary program out this weekend, so that will give you a feel for the structure.
> Cheers!
> 
> Andy



My liver is already weeping at the thought! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (6/5/10)

I'll be there with bells on...!!!! can't wait for it


----------



## clarkey7 (6/5/10)

Andyd said:


> The Thursday arvo will kick off from about 4pm for many who are not judging this time around...
> 
> We will have the preliminary program out this weekend, so that will give you a feel for the structure.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy,

Can't wait....

PB


----------



## Snow (10/5/10)

Flights and accommodation booked. Bring it on!!  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

Snow said:


> Flights and accommodation booked. Bring it on!!
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Lets just hope you can get tickets!


----------



## WarmBeer (10/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Lets just hope you can get tickets!


Sorry mate, does your emoticon signify irony or sincerity?

Hopefully the former, as I haven't even run the idea of ANHC up the flagpole with the current wife, and would be gutted if I wasn't able to procure a ticket.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Sorry mate, does your emoticon signify irony or sincerity?
> 
> Hopefully the former, as I haven't even run the idea of ANHC up the flagpole with the current wife, and would be gutted if I wasn't able to procure a ticket.



A little from Column A and a little from Column B. :lol: 

No minister of finance can stop me from dipping into the world bank for a loan! :icon_cheers: Especially when it comes to brew related events! Heck, SWMBO plans the weekly dinner menu around my brew related happenings! :beerbang:


----------



## Snow (10/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Sorry mate, does your emoticon signify irony or sincerity?
> 
> Hopefully the former, as I haven't even run the idea of ANHC up the flagpole with the current wife, and would be gutted if I wasn't able to procure a ticket.


Tickets aren't on sale yet.

If you register on the ANHC website, they'll e-mail you whn they go on sale.

I already have permission from the trouble and strife so the event ticket is my last hurdle (that and working out my drinking itinerary  )

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## WarmBeer (10/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> No minister of finance can stop me from dipping into the world bank for a loan! :icon_cheers: Especially when it comes to brew related events! Heck, SWMBO plans the weekly dinner menu around my brew related happenings! :beerbang:


Damn you and your child-free frivolity.

One day, you too will join the rest of us; sleep-deprived, financially-castrated, overweight and balding 30-somethings.


----------



## brendo (10/5/10)

My leave is booked both with the Boss and SWMBO, so I am good to go...


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Damn you and your child-free frivolity.
> One day, you too will join the rest of us; sleep-deprived, financially-castrated, overweight and balding 30-somethings.






brendo said:


> My leave is booked both with the Boss and SWMBO, so I am good to go...



Still thinking of having kids in the future Brendo?! h34r:


----------



## brendo (10/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Still thinking of having kids in the future Brendo?! h34r:



Yes mate... while it might not all be roses, I was smart enough to marry a girl who likes beer. Plus kids' little fingers are perfect for really getting into all those hard to clean spots in the brewery


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

brendo said:


> Plus kids' little fingers are perfect for really getting into all those hard to clean spots in the brewery



Put me down on the baby wagon then! :beerbang: 

Unfortunatly those little fingers also know how to open valves... especially on fermenters. <_<


----------



## Chad (10/5/10)

Booked my flights last night. Working on the accommodation.


----------



## Snow (11/5/10)

Chad said:


> Booked my flights last night. Working on the accommodation.


I think Browndog and Bonj are looking for someone to share a 3 bed hotel room with.

- Snow.


----------



## NickB (11/5/10)

Correction, BD and Bonj are looking for someone to share a three-person bed with....


----------



## Vitalstatistix (11/5/10)

i'll be there! :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (11/5/10)

Flights Booked....Rooms booked..... The CraftBrewer Team will be there on mass  

Early warning... CraftBrewer will be closed for the duration of the conference.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fourstar (11/5/10)

Ross said:


> Flights Booked....Rooms booked..... The CraftBrewer Team will be there on mass
> Early warning... *CraftBrewer will be closed for the duration of the conference.*
> Cheers Ross



Pulls out a deckchair to watch the internet customers fall into the homebrewing abyss!


----------



## Chad (11/5/10)

Snow said:


> I think Browndog and Bonj are looking for someone to share a 3 bed hotel room with.


What! You thought the missus would let me go to Melbourne without her.


----------



## jayse (11/5/10)

Looks like I'll be booking a back packers room by myself, does that mean I may get to share with some sweddish back packers?  knowing my luck it will more likely be bag packers AKA biab brewers :lol:


----------



## pbrosnan (11/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> A little from Column A and a little from Column B. :lol:
> 
> No minister of finance can stop me from dipping into the world bank for a loan! :icon_cheers: Especially when it comes to brew related events! Heck, SWMBO plans the weekly dinner menu around my brew related happenings! :beerbang:



Wasn't too much of a problem last time IIRC. Still there might be a bit more interest this time.


----------



## Josh (12/5/10)

We're staying at Plum Apartments South Bank. 
the following week...

Sunday: Australia vs England RL
Tuesday: Melbourne Cup Day 
Wednesday: Australia vs Sri Lanka ODI


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/10)

jayse said:


> Looks like I'll be booking a back packers room by myself, does that mean I may get to share with some sweddish back packers?  knowing my luck it will more likely be bag packers AKA biab brewers :lol:



If you cant find some lookers here... They aint in melbourne.

http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&source...a06fa0633811a36

I walked past here this morning and a fair few nordic beauties came prancing out. :icon_drool2: 

Like shooting fish in a barrel!


----------



## Aaron (12/5/10)

Hotels are looking expensive for the weekend. I picked up a nice service apartment for a good price today but I would get in early if you want a good hotel/apartment for a good price.


----------



## mika (12/5/10)

Already booked and yeah, not cheap, but close to the conference. I think it's going to be good thing.
Flying out Sunday, so hopefully miss some of the chaos created by the other events.


----------



## scoundrel (24/5/10)

any idea of dates? and is there an entry price?


----------



## Snow (24/5/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> any idea of dates? and is there an entry price?


Scoundrel, check out http://www.anhc.com.au/home/

- Snow


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/5/10)

Okay, last chance for interested people. I can get a 6 bedroom dorm with (small) ensuite for $45 per person x 3 nights. You'll pay $135 total. Nomads Melbourne. Six in a room, only AHBers. But I need people to say yah real soon. We book in Thursday 28th, out Sunday morning. Real close to the conference (5 minute walk), bar down stairs, communal share kitchen if that's your thing. Apart from the other 5 snorers, get pissed enough (all but a certainty) and you'll hear nothing. Smelly farts the biggest problem.

So, if you are going to the show and want cheap accomodation (and let's face it, you'll only be in the rooms to sleep anyway), put your name down here now. Offer closes in a week. Accomodation in Melbourne that week is premium rates .. think about it.


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Accomodation in Melbourne that week is premium rates .. think about it.



Maybe i should rent out my 2X3 Brewshed! :lol:


----------



## jayse (24/5/10)

I am interested in that Fatgodzilla but need to book for the wednesday nite aswell so will have to look into that first.
I'll get back to you by the end of the week


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/5/10)

jayse said:


> I am interested in that Fatgodzilla but need to book for the wednesday nite aswell so will have to look into that first.
> I'll get back to you by the end of the week




Cool.



> Fourstar Posted Today, 02:45 PM
> Maybe i should rent out my 2X3 Brewshed!



Maybe we should all just sleep at your place! Got a place to leave our cars too?


----------



## Fourstar (24/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Maybe we should all just sleep at your place! Got a place to leave our cars too?



Ha!

Abbotsford, 4 stops from the CBD, trains station is a stones throw (literally). Only downsides is the dog box two bedroom twonhouse i live in occupised already by 4 tenants!

Although the underground carpark (whilst no free car spots) would have plenty of space to house a few squatters! Only problem is the chilly melbourne evenings and wrath of the broomstick wielded by the body corporate rep! :lol:


----------



## Chad (24/5/10)

Woot! Just booked accommodation. Less than a 1 block stagger to the room.


----------



## bulp (27/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Okay, last chance for interested people. I can get a 6 bedroom dorm with (small) ensuite for $45 per person x 3 nights. You'll pay $135 total. Nomads Melbourne. Six in a room, only AHBers. But I need people to say yah real soon. We book in Thursday 28th, out Sunday morning. Real close to the conference (5 minute walk), bar down stairs, communal share kitchen if that's your thing. Apart from the other 5 snorers, get pissed enough (all but a certainty) and you'll hear nothing. Smelly farts the biggest problem.
> 
> So, if you are going to the show and want cheap accomodation (and let's face it, you'll only be in the rooms to sleep anyway), put your name down here now. Offer closes in a week. Accomodation in Melbourne that week is premium rates .. think about it.




Gday FGZ I'll put my hand up for one of those beds mate if theres any left , i'm a definate for this years conference, after hearing about the last one, lock it in eddie.
Lettuce know mate
Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/5/10)

bulp said:


> Gday FGZ I'll put my hand up for one of those beds mate if theres any left , i'm a definate for this years conference, after hearing about the last one, lock it in eddie.
> Lettuce know mate
> Cheers




Great Bulp. You're in. If I get one more definite, I'll book and pay the deposit asap. Anyone else?


----------



## paulwolf350 (20/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Great Bulp. You're in. If I get one more definite, I'll book and pay the deposit asap. Anyone else?




Fatz, chappo and myself may be looking for somewhere, I know its getting on but any chance you have any left over beds?

I will send you a PM as well.

Paul


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/10)

Okay, have just booked a six bed dorm at Nomads Melbourne (A'beckett St - easy 5 minute walk to the venue). Thursday night to Saturday night inclusive. No real car parking options, its close and farts will be smelled. But from last time, you won't be spending much time in the room anyway and you will probably be too pissed to hear my snoring. Cost per person is $135.00 total for the three nights.

As I know it NOW the beds are spoken for as such


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Bulp
3. Jayse (to be confirmed)
4. Chappo (to be confirmed)
5. Paulwolf (to be confirmed) 
6. Vacant

Options include booking the room for Wednesday night. 

We can update the room to a ten person room if people want to pay more or more want in. Or go and book your own room.


----------



## paulwolf350 (21/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Okay, have just booked a six bed dorm at Nomads Melbourne (A'beckett St - easy 5 minute walk to the venue). Thursday night to Saturday night inclusive. No real car parking options, its close and farts will be smelled. But from last time, you won't be spending much time in the room anyway and you will probably be too pissed to hear my snoring. Cost per person is $135.00 total for the three nights.
> 
> As I know it NOW the beds are spoken for as such
> 
> ...



Awesome fatz, we (chapstick and myself) are travelling with a 3rd member but he is too tight to spring for a room atm, if he wants in I will let you know. 

will confirm when i have spoken to previously mentioned compatriates

Paul


----------



## jayse (22/6/10)

Confirmed my spot with Fatz yesterday and now I see we are sharing a room with not only queenlanders but Chappo, o'dear :unsure: :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/10)

jayse said:


> Confirmed my spot with Fatz yesterday and now I see we are sharing a room with not only queenlanders but Chappo, o'dear :unsure: :lol:




He's there so you have someone to bludge smokes off !

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Bulp
3. Jayse 
4. Chappo 
5. Paulwolf 
6. Vacant

Bring it on !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/10)

The room is full. But as I said earlier, we can upgrade (????) to a larger room if anyone else wants in. What for, ffffaaarrrkkkkeeeedd if I know. Just don't hang back and what until the last minute !

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Bulp
3. Jayse 
4. Chappo 
5. Paulwolf 
6. Jonny Anchovy

Bring it on !


----------



## paulwolf350 (22/6/10)

We are both confirmed too, Fatz. 

 Roll on October, YeeeeeeeeHaw"


and although i am keeping quiet after wednesday, I am not technically a Queenslander, 

and Chappo is from Armidale!


----------



## WarmBeer (30/7/10)

Ok, just booked my tickets. w00t!

An FYI for people still procrastinating on purchasing tickets. The "Early Bird" deal ends tonight at 10:00pm.

Buy now and save yourself 10%!!!


----------



## DU99 (30/7/10)

and if your stuck for accommadation..always check wotif/last minute


----------



## Aaron (30/7/10)

I'm not sure I understand this thread. Why wouldn't you go? Everyone involved in the homebrewing scene that can go should go. Anyone who went in 2008 can testify that it was a great event.


----------



## dpadden (30/7/10)

DU99 said:


> and if your stuck for accommadation..always check wotif/last minute



Be careful though, right in the middle of spring racing carnival in Melbourne and most weekend accommodation is either booked or charging double the normal price


----------



## Goofinder (30/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Ok, just booked my tickets. w00t!
> 
> An FYI for people still procrastinating on purchasing tickets. The "Early Bird" deal ends tonight at 10:00pm.
> 
> Buy now and save yourself 10%!!!


Just sneaked my ticket in after seeing this post. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> The room is full. But as I said earlier, we can upgrade (????) to a larger room if anyone else wants in. What for, ffffaaarrrkkkkeeeedd if I know. Just don't hang back and what until the last minute !
> 
> 1. Fatgodzilla
> 2. Bulp
> ...




BUMP

Now, is everyone still coming ? The room is booked for Thursday - Saturday nights inclusive. I have a reserve if someone pulls out or has changed their accomodation plans, but would need to know very soon. 

I have several alternative travel plans also that may now see me not in Melbourne on the Wednesday night. I also can take down a number of kegs from Sydney if anyone is flying down but wants to take a keg to Club Night. And there is room in the car if anyone wants to drive down to Melbourne with me (several alternative options available). 

So, get back to me men.


----------



## Josh (6/10/10)

What day are you driving down FGZ?

I think our accommodation is booked for Wednesday night in Melbourne. So either a drive down the coast on Tuesday, stopping somewhere halfway, or a full day zooming down Wednesday are our two options.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/10/10)

Josh said:


> What day are you driving down FGZ?
> 
> I think our accommodation is booked for Wednesday night in Melbourne. So either a drive down the coast on Tuesday, stopping somewhere halfway, or a full day zooming down Wednesday are our two options.




In Wollongong the weekend prior. Sadly,the house sold now so Tuross Head no longer a destination. I'm still a little undecided just yet seeing what travel plans the Canberra boys come up with or whether I take a drinking trip south - looking at possibly drinking at The Rook's new bar if it can be arranged amongst other options. Beechworth and Healeville (White Rabbit etc) also a possible overnight option. All will be a bit clearer by the end of this week.

If driving down the coast anyway, use 80klm per hour as your average distance. It's a slow trip and you'll rarely hit the 100klm an hour mark for any length of time after Kiama until you hit the Gippsland expressways. The Hume will always be a quicker if not more boring route.


----------



## Barry (6/10/10)

White Rabbit appears to be open on weekends only. Hargreaves at Yarra Glen is fairly nearby.


----------



## DU99 (6/10/10)

In Healesville try on tap at Innocent Bystander / Giant Steps, 336 Maroondah Hwy, Healesville(WHITE RABBIT)


----------



## jayse (6/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> BUMP
> 
> Now, is everyone still coming ?



I will be there with bells on.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/10/10)

jayse said:


> I will be there with bells on.




Excellent. I still owe you a beer for AFL Supercoach - I'll buy you something nice in Melbourne.


----------



## Josh (6/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> If driving down the coast anyway, use 80klm per hour as your average distance. It's a slow trip and you'll rarely hit the 100klm an hour mark for any length of time after Kiama until you hit the Gippsland expressways. The Hume will always be a quicker if not more boring route.



Good advice. I was born in Bega and spent a lot of time in Eden as a kid. Was hoping to get some fish and chips at the wharf on the way down.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/10/10)

Josh said:


> Good advice. I was born in Bega and spent a lot of time in Eden as a kid. Was hoping to get some fish and chips at the wharf on the way down.



Still there last time I heard. Eden is a great place to visit - just a long drive to get there! 

So I gather last Sunday you thought you were watching Eden v Bega in the grand final and not those Sydney pretenders. Same result, the men in a white jumper, red V beat the Roosters in Group 16 too! An omen !


----------



## dpadden (20/10/10)

Hi guys,

Looking forward to catching up next week, can't wait! Hewy and I are driving down on Thursday with the WSB kegs should arrive around 5-6pm ready to roll.

Also, I have a mate who has only just confirmed he is able to come down. Does anyone have a spare bed at Nomads (or elsewhere) as accommodation is getting hard to find that weekend?

Paddo


----------



## Josh (20/10/10)

Paddo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking forward to catching up next week, can't wait! Hewy and I are driving down on Thursday with the WSB kegs should arrive around 5-6pm ready to roll.
> 
> ...



We have a couch in our apartment on South Bank I think. Could possibly be a sofa-bed.


----------



## HoppingMad (20/10/10)

Yeah! Late Entry by the skin of his teeth! 

The Hopping Mad is in!

Missed 2008, and was going to only be doing Club Night (as I'm bringing a keg to that). 
To my shock I won VicBrew and now have a free ticket as part of the prize. Totally stoked!

Now I have to find my way around asking the boss-man for some leave.

Either that or I might have to start feeling (cough) very sick (cough-cough) and miraculously disappear from my employment during ANHC  

Totally looking forward to sharing some brews with you all next week and getting totally amped up about gaining some insights on improving my beer.
Should be great - and good to see a great representation of speakers from right around Australia as well as O/S.

Cheers gang! 

Hopper.

P.S: yep I'm a tad excited. sorry


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Now I have to find my way around asking the boss-man for some leave.
> 
> Either that or I might have to start feeling (cough) very sick (cough-cough) and miraculously disappear from my employment during ANHC



Im sure telling them you won tickets to an 'expensive, once off event' that you simply cannot miss for leave on a friday shouldnt be too hard at all. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (20/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Now I have to find my way around asking the boss-man for some leave.


Getting leave from the boss-man was easy.

Getting leave from the boss-swmbo, now that takes true negotiating skills.


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Getting leave from the boss-swmbo, now that takes true negotiating skills.




... and some ether.


----------



## Maple (20/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Getting leave from the boss-swmbo, now that takes true negotiating skills.






Fourstar said:


> ... and some ether.



Really? Mine made sure I was going, told me to stay in the city, don't worry about a thing, and enjoy... Now I'm concerned :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar (20/10/10)

Maple said:


> Really? Mine made sure I was going, told me to stay in the city, don't worry about a thing, and enjoy... Now I'm concerned :unsure:



wait.. now im also worried.

Wait, im not married. *Phew!*


----------



## mxd (20/10/10)

Maple said:


> Really? Mine made sure I was going, told me to stay in the city, don't worry about a thing, and enjoy... Now I'm concerned :unsure:



I think when you get home you'll see a new lounge suite or dress/shoes etc.. Or I just got ticket to the cup and oak's day and bought this outfit (4 as I don't know what the weather will be like), you've just done ANHC so now it's my turn


----------



## BrenosBrews (20/10/10)

mxd said:


> I think when you get home you'll see a new lounge suite or dress/shoes etc.. Or I just got ticket to the cup and oak's day and bought this outfit (4 as I don't know what the weather will be like), you've just done ANHC so now it's my turn




LOL. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Maple (20/10/10)

mxd said:


> I think when you get home you'll see a new lounge suite or dress/shoes etc.. Or I just got ticket to the cup and oak's day and bought this outfit (4 as I don't know what the weather will be like), you've just done ANHC so now it's my turn


Thanks for the heads-up boys. at least it won't be a total shock now.


----------

